
Comment when you have something to say - jseliger
http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/08/04/comment-when-you-have-something-to-say/
======
antidoh
Apologies. I withdraw.

------
teeja
That is a lucid, intelligent, well thought-out idea.

Overruled.

